
StackOverflow to switch to modified MIT License - mixedmath
http://meta.stackexchange.com/questions/271080/the-mit-license-clarity-on-using-code-on-stack-overflow-and-on-the-stack-excha
======
rms_returns
tldr; This is about licensing of the code that users post on their Q/A, NOT
the source code that powers SO. Further, under new terms, all code posted on
SO will be MIT license with an option to "NOT include the MIT terms with your
project and only attribute to the author IF requested" \- So, essentially
boils down to public domain with moral rights to the author.

